
Ask HN: How do you keep track of your elderly parents' health? - mpcadosch
Hi HN:<p>My parents are in their 80s, living in a different country, and it&#x27;s hard for me to make sure they&#x27;re doing OK.<p>When I talk to them on the phone they always say &quot;everything&#x27;s alright, don&#x27;t worry about us&quot;. But I&#x27;d like to know objectively how they&#x27;re doing.<p>Has anyone else had this problem? What have you done about it?<p>Thanks
======
CyberFonic
You don't mention which country your parents live in and whether there is any
family or close friends who live close by. Building rapport with the local
elderly care professionals and staying in touch with them might be an option.

The biggest stumbling block I have encountered is that the elderly are very
unwilling to use any form of technology. Short of installing internet enabled
security cameras you have limited options for keeping an eye on them.

~~~
mpcadosch
Thanks for your reply. I was just wondering if there are any technologies that
would help me make sure they're doing alright.

